
Ask HN: How is Apache Tapestry to use? - johan_larson
I was recently looking through some of my older books, and came across one (from 2006) teaching web development using Apache Tapestry for the UI. Anyone have a take on this system?<p>It&#x27;s still in development; they released 5.4 in December.
======
eip
Looks pretty cool. I have know about it for a long time but never actually
looked into it. Now I am considering using.

I am planning on rebuilding a site of mine which was originally built with
Wicket. I have been debating about whether to use Play, Spring MVC, Wicket, or
something else.

Tapestry seems to have most of the things I like from Wicket but in a less
verbose way.

